# HELP! My dog has recently started barking when i leave the house!



## showcasegirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello All, i am new to this! 

I have a beagle cross called Bobby, he is a rescue dog and he is 19 months old! He is usually really good when i leave the house, he never barked, he gets shut in the kitchen and the radio is left on and he has his bed in kitchen and he sits in it when we leave. 

me and my fella have recently had 2 weeks off so been home majority of time and spending alot of time with him. But now its back to work (and this morning i tried to take the cat vets whilst jamie went work) all i could hear was bobby barking loudly even when i was outside my house! Its concerning now because we have just got new neighbours! He never did this before and when i walk through the door he is sitting in his bed quiet but i can hear him on the street! 

We were out sat night and we could hear him! What can i do to stop this? i dont want the neighbours complaining!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

hes got used to your company and doesnt see why he should be left out

we have to put the radio on and sneak out...


----------



## sueprice (Mar 9, 2010)

This started happening with my sister, it turned out that new neighbours had a dog and a cat.
Dog's can hear better than us human's.
The cat was seen by my sis first, because dog was barking at her at the window.
I suggested to sis to knock and ask.
Turned out that they had a dog which let them know that he needed a wee.


----------



## Willylee (Mar 21, 2013)

An interesting response with regard to the cat and dog next door and there is some merit to the theory. Dogs, in particular working dogs have very sharp senses. A good point, worth checking out.

The following is a response I put forward to a similar problem where a young beagle barks at the bottom of the stairs.

Yours is older, however, similarly it doesn't understand why it is left behind....not necessarily alone.

From this point is the extract....................

Try leaving him for short spells in a room where he sleeps preferably with the door open and associate him with being by himself whilst you are in the next room. Loads of praise if and when he responds.
At first it can be for a few seconds and build on the time.

If you have mastered the "sit" and "stay" outside, this should be very straightforward, but I doubt with a 7 month beagle this has yet to be fully established.

Once you have him staying in the room and watching you in the next, expand this to you moving to another, out of site, again for a few seconds and build.

This will take time, patience, repetition and much coffee (not for the beagle)(or wine, beer or both)

An observation, without looking at you and the dog together, you probably have one way, meaningful conversations and the dog is constantly in "alert" mode. When you move.....so does he. Then you talk to him asking him to stay put at the base of the stairs and he is a little confused. "But I want to be with you oh adorable fun person to be with!!!"

I see this situation frequently....too frequently....with youngsters.

My remedy is to introduce "quiet" times, where the dog is not the centre of attraction ALL OF THE TIME! Allow the dog to calm down and when it is in this frame of mind, then and only then do I train.

The beagle is a working dog, they can make superb pets, but can be very demanding.

They are also vocal, they give tongue, it's their breeding and I for one love the sound.....outside!!

What you describe is a simple behaviour problem and may take a little time, but with forethought and patience, within a couple of weeks you should make good progress.

I just love working dogs.

..................................................end of extract.

Give the dog time when he is not the centre of attraction. Let him become accustomed to being away from you, spend time NOT talking to him, looking at him or touching him even.

Do not under any circumstances consider buying another dog "as company", this is not a solution to the problem.

If you provide the dog with time for himself in a while he will (probably)settle.

Before you leave the house, put the dog in the room where he is to stay for the duration of your absence, close the door and let him hear you moving around for around 30 minutes and then leave.....definitely no goodbyes, be a good boy, won't be long.....etc. If you have to leave via the door where the dog is to remain, simply walk through with a definite purpose having previously collected your bag, keys etc and leave.

Same when you return. Enter, ignore the dog, put the kettle on, walk through, change clothes and re-enter. Then acknowledge but don't fuss the dog, put lead on and take for a walk. What you're doing is helping to keep the dog in a calm state.....he will quickly respond to this change in YOUR and HIS environment.

WILLYLEE

It's springtime, invite the neighbours round for a bbq, nothing wrong with a bit of PR




Willylee


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

On top of what willy lee said, you could also feed the dog through stuffed Kongs.

Have you thought about an IP camera, if you have a smart phone you can watch the dog when you are out. If you teach quiet on command you can do that viamthe camera.

If the dog is stimulated by sight / noise you can install thick blinds and curtains. Play the radio when you are in and leave it on when you are out to muffle other noise.

If the dog is stimulated to bark you can also administer calming products such as DAP,Zyklene, valerian / sculcap, creature comforters. 

Try and keep the dog in a room furthest away from the cause if stimulation, e.g if it people passing by your front door, then give the dog comfortable space in a room towards the rear of the house.

Ensure the dog is not left for too long, using a dog walker if necessary. 

Above all, significantly increase the amount of exercise, the number one thing that will have an impact.

Likely that all of the above including willy lees behavioural work will be the solution.


----------



## Tbracken (Jun 13, 2013)

My dog also barks whenever I leave the house I even had a dog psychologist round to try and help us out it didn't work neither did a citronella collar for over 6 months we have tried everything untill last week when I decided to leave the house by the back door and bingo it has worked and I know it had bcos I have recorded him while I am out.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

i have a beagle, my friend has a beagle, they do this. it's not barking it's baying the sound the beagle makes to keep track of the rest of the pack.

having said that i will try the suggestion of putting snoopy into a room and then walking around the house, maybe that works...


----------

